# Searching for a studio for rent - appreciate your help



## Davideg (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi,

i'm moving to Dubai Mid Jan and i've been up and down on the net trying to find a good listing, my main issues are:

- im moving to Dubai from Egypt, so im looking for something cheap, max 40K / year, paid in 4 checks
- i don't have a car
- i will be working in Dubai Media City
- i need somewhere somehow fancy or not filled with workers

so any advice about which areas should i search in?


----------



## LongLiveDubai (Dec 1, 2011)

Your budget night get you something in Al Barsha but studios are to find there. Look for a studio in Discovery Gardens which are renting at 45k these days, if you can stretch your budget a little.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

If you don't mind using buses and metro check out Ritaj in DIP too prices from 29 to 35 for a studio


----------



## joolly (Nov 30, 2013)

I fully agree with Long Live Dubai that Al Barsha is right location for u. After awarding 2020 for Dubai rent are increase by 8% to 10% everywhere in dubai. Discovery Garden will suit u.


----------



## Davideg (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you so much, 

yes i find prices in Discovery gardens are ok, also in dubai sports city, ritaj and international city.

however, when i check google maps for bus travel times, i find that it takes around 60 to 90 minutes to arrive to Dubai media city, while the distance is not more than 30 KM, any explanation? should i rely on google maps or not?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

By bus that's probably about right. There's nothing there so you be very isolated with a car/ big budget for taxis to get out and about. 

You need to be on a metro line (so Al Barsha/ Disco Gardens) or old Dubai. 

Al Barsha would be by far your best option if you can find somewhere there. Disco Gardens if not but you may pay more than your budget and it isn't a great location. You'd be better imo topping up your budget for somewhere in Barsha as a far better area and more convenient for work. Travel costs will be a bit cheaper from Barsha and a much shorter commute.


----------



## xxxxxxxxclownfish (Dec 15, 2013)

Davideg said:


> Thank you so much,
> 
> yes i find prices in Discovery gardens are ok, also in dubai sports city, ritaj and international city.
> 
> however, when i check google maps for bus travel times, i find that it takes around 60 to 90 minutes to arrive to Dubai media city, while the distance is not more than 30 KM, any explanation? should i rely on google maps or not?



No bus service from Sports City or Motor City at the moment. Nearest bus service is from Studio City and Arabian Ranches - not a bad walk in the winter but the summer, no way! RTA did conduct some sort of half-baked survey a few months ago but nothing has come of that!!

Buses take forever, they have very frequent stops and tend to drive around every neighbourhood on route. It can take 20 minutes just to tour around Arabian Ranches before even making it out onto the highway!

You might be better looking for something nearer the metro, you may pay a little more but you will save so much of your time from not having to sit on a bus for up to 3 hours a day!

Disco Gardens has a shuttle bus service to the metro station, which is a great idea.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks for posting this thread, and all the responses, I am going to be looking for a studio in Dubai myself within a month...


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a huge studio in green community and pay less than 40k a year minus the district cooling crap which works out to less than 200/month but that's because I don't use air conditioning. Media city is less than 30 mins away. You can car pool, drive or use taxis if you have the budget for that. HTH.


----------



## shivali (Dec 17, 2013)

your best bet would be Al Barsha or Discovery gardens. You should get something in your budget and will not waste time in commuting to work daily.


----------



## Davideg (Jan 13, 2011)

Well, looking at Al Barsha studio rentals, i find that i can get a studio in the Dubai marina with the same budget or even less.

Huge difference between rental prices from al barsha and discovery gardens, as in al barsha it starts from almost 60-95K while in Discovery gardens it starts from 45K.. if i will pay up to 60K i will def. consider the Dubai Marina or JLT towers.

Too bad sports city has no transportation, im willing to get a car but of course not in the 1st month, so taxis from sports city will kill my monthly income.


----------

